# Running shoes for BMQ?



## Arsarcanum (9 Oct 2014)

I'm trying to figure out exactly what kind of shoes to bring, looking at the list we were given it says "Running shoes"- qty. 1 pair/set and Sport Shoes (non-marking soles)-qty. X. I've been reading the forums and some people suggested multiple running shoes, but since the list has "sport shoes -qty X" I wondered if people meant multiple pairs of sport shoes, rather than running? I also wondered what kinds of shoes are allowed/encouraged. I have a pair of black running shoes I've been training in, and was told by a fellow recruit we are allowed white only? Also, any recommendations on socks, colour/brand/number of? Thanks in advance


----------



## mike12255 (9 Oct 2014)

I do not have experience so I cant give you an experience related answer but I'm going to BMQ Oct 27th, and this is what im doing. Im bringing my nice Nike's that I always use for running for just that running related activities outdoors. Then I'm bringing a pair of shoes that I would wear to my local gym that are all around shoes support for my ankles when running lift weights ect ect.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Oct 2014)

Go to The Running Room or another type of store that specializes in running shoes.   Tell them your price range and buy the most expensive shoes you can afford.   Have them get you to walk around so they can check of you need ankle support.   Tell them you need running shoes for running.

After that consider buying a pair of shoes labeled cross-training which are good all around activity shoes but not designed for running specifically.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2014)

Arsarcanum said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out exactly what kind of shoes to bring, looking at the list we were given it says "Running shoes"- qty. 1 pair/set and Sport Shoes (non-marking soles)-qty. X. I've been reading the forums and some people suggested multiple running shoes, but since the list has "sport shoes -qty X" I wondered if people meant multiple pairs of sport shoes, rather than running? I also wondered what kinds of shoes are allowed/encouraged. I have a pair of black running shoes I've been training in, and was told by a fellow recruit we are allowed white only? Also, any recommendations on socks, colour/brand/number of? Thanks in advance



Let's put it this way:  It is your feet, your knees and your back.  What kind of shoes do you need that will NOT injure any of those parts of your body?  If you don't buy a good pair of shoes for what you are required to do, you will cause injury to yourself.  If that injury is serious enough, it will mean you are unemployable.  Footwear is very important to your health and well being.  If you go on the cheap and buy shoes, clothing or equipment that will cripple you and make you unemployable, you will be out of a job.  This applies to any job.


----------



## mrbill (12 Oct 2014)

You will be issued a pair of running shoes from the QM, but you must bring a pair of your own as well. As Mr. Wallace stated, it is your body and you don't want it hurt, cheap shoes would be a bad idea. I got myself a pair of Dr. Sholes that are working great. Not over priced and its like running on pillows. My issued pair I just leave in my closet untouched. For your inspections, you will have both your civi running shoes as well as the issued pair. But use the ones you buy! Issued ones can be used as a back up pair if your good ones get wrecked, or if you are running out in the rain in the morning and need a dry pair for pt during the day.


----------



## Stoictangler (12 Oct 2014)

Just bring a pair of runners that will be good for whatever season your bmq falls in. Simple as that


----------



## BorisK (13 Oct 2014)

+1 for going to visit the Running Room.  I am very satisfied with the service I've had at that store.  In addition, their 'free run club' on Wednesdays @ 6pm and Sundays @ 8am is fun if you can make it out (call local store for details).


----------



## Hudyma (13 Oct 2014)

mrbill said:
			
		

> You will be issued a pair of running shoes from the QM, but you must bring a pair of your own as well. As Mr. Wallace stated, it is your body and you don't want it hurt, cheap shoes would be a bad idea. I got myself a pair of Dr. Sholes that are working great. Not over priced and its like running on pillows. My issued pair I just leave in my closet untouched. For your inspections, you will have both your civi running shoes as well as the issued pair. But use the ones you buy! Issued ones can be used as a back up pair if your good ones get wrecked, or if you are running out in the rain in the morning and need a dry pair for pt during the day.



Woah.. We were supposed to get issued those? Go figure...


----------



## genesis563 (14 Oct 2014)

Unless they've changed models, i remember the issued shoes being nicknamed "the ankle breaker" by staff and they really didn't want us running in them unless we didn't have a choice (ie couldn't afford other shoes). Like people have said just bring a single good pair of comfortable running shoes. You shouldn't be hitting the indoor gym too often so don't bother bringing a second pair of shoes just for that.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (14 Oct 2014)

genesis563 said:
			
		

> Unless they've changed models, i remember the issued shoes being nicknamed "the ankle breaker" by staff and they really didn't want us running in them unless we didn't have a choice (ie couldn't afford other shoes). Like people have said just bring a single good pair of comfortable running shoes. You shouldn't be hitting the indoor gym too often so don't bother bringing a second pair of shoes just for that.



The issued running shoes are still just as cheap and just as bad; just a different colour now.

You're better off with proper fitting running shoes that have good support and shock absorption.


----------



## Chelomo (14 Oct 2014)

The issued shoes are only good for sitting in your layout. I brought a pair of shoes for the gym, where you will do a lot of circuit training and sometimes agility courses, so something with lateral support would be good (I used my badminton shoes, but normal gym multisports should do.)

For the morning runs, invest in a good pair of runners, especially if you're not an experienced runner. They'll start you off easy (again, this depends on your staff), but you really don't want to mortgage your knees and articulations more than you need to, since you'll be in St-Jean around 3 months. If you can't afford two pairs, then definitely buy a good pair of runners and use it for both the gym and morning runs. (Dry them/clean them if necessary after morning PT). It's not that the morning runs are especially hard or even frequent, but a good pair of runners will be something you will have to buy at some point in your military career. Not to mention, it'll reduce risks of injury if you're not super fit when getting there.


----------



## BorisK (14 Oct 2014)

So to be clear : if I were to be lucky enough to be selected for  a position with the forces and sent to BMQ - would I be permitted to bring with me not just one pair of high quality running shoes, but two?  I am fond of the idea of using one pair just for running, and having the second pair as a backup for wet weather, long days of walking on leave, or going to the gym.  

I'm just confused if it is mandatory to keep the issued ones in your kit which would eat up room in your kit for a second pair of good shoes.  

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (14 Oct 2014)

Yes.  You can bring two pair of good quality running shoes.


----------



## Vell (14 Oct 2014)

The big decision with running shoes I need to make is if I want to:

A) Buy a pair of running shoes from a mall sports shoe store here in Japan, break them in, then bring them to Canada. 

OR

B) Wait until I arrive in Canada and get a pair of shoes from the Running Room where I can get a pair that is custom chosen for my gait and cushioning preferences, but have little to no time to break them in first.

I really like my Adidas mi Energy Boosts and almost want to just go out and get another pair of them soon, but I noticed that my soles were wearing out unevenly which could be an indication of an abnormal gait (but then again, I run on a fairly angled road so I cannot really know what is going on without a professional monitoring my running).

Either way, I am thinking of bringing my old pair to BMQ as a backup, even after I purchase a new pair.


----------



## BorisK (14 Oct 2014)

For what it's worth, my new balance runners from running room, with 'medium' stability, took no time at all to break in.  They literally felt fantastic in the first run and have been great ever since.  If it were me personally, I would go with option 2) - buy professionally fit ones back here in Canada. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Vell (15 Oct 2014)

Yeah, I think I am leaning towards option B as well. I have never had a professional help me chose a shoe and I really wonder (am curious about) how much of a difference it may end up making. My current shoes have about 500km on them so I think they should last me a good bit longer.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (15 Oct 2014)

Vell said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I am leaning towards option B as well. I have never had a professional help me chose a shoe and I really wonder (am curious about) how much of a difference it may end up making. My current shoes have about 500km on them so I think they should last me a good bit longer.



Do find stiffness or "grinding feeling" in your knees and/or hips post-run?


----------



## Vell (15 Oct 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Do find stiffness or "grinding feeling" in your knees and/or hips post-run?



I do indeed sometimes feel stiffness in my left hip, but it seems to happen more often on days where I have held my daughter for a long time (15 minutes or more at a time, sometimes even hours) before my run.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (15 Oct 2014)

Vell said:
			
		

> I do indeed sometimes feel stiffness in my left hip, but it seems to happen more often on days where I have held my daughter for a long time (15 minutes or more at a time, sometimes even hours) before my run.



Doesn't hurt to still see someone at the running room, but sometimes that's attributed to not have a proper running shoe. The impact isn't properly absorbed causing unusual and accelerated wear on vital parts of the body (knees mainly).

That's why it's also important that once you're on training you monitor it once you're wearing boots for 90% of the time. Good fitting boots (and orthotics if required) will keep your knees and back from wearing put too quickly.


----------



## mrjasonc (15 Oct 2014)

When I was in BMQ PSP staff requested we use quality "running shoes". Best description I can give is a thin outer sole like the Nike Free Air or Under Armour Micro G. Basically when running or weight training they want you to feel the ground with your feet for balance. In my experience the better quality you get the better. I had a foot sprain from a  wal mart brand shoe and a quality shoes made a huge difference.


----------



## Chelomo (15 Oct 2014)

Yes, you can bring two pairs, but only one will be on display in your layout. You will have the issued shoes and then one pair of civvy shoes (Make sure you lace both properly). If you have another pair, stuff it in your kitbag and you're good to go.


----------

